# Making american friends...



## MarcoAmaral (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I'm Marco, I'm from Brazil and I'm interested in meeting people from USA. I talk to some people in Europe, Canada and Middle East. However, I'd like to share experiences with americans also.
I'm not trying to date anyone just meet people, share experiences, learn from others...
I'm informal but respectful, I hate nobody, I'm open minded but have basic values, educational background and I'm a common guy who likes to deal with people.
Feel free to drop me a line.
Kind regards.
Marco


----------

